# Anything Goes New Mod?



## theCaptn' (Mar 2, 2012)

..  does Anything Goes need another mod? if so, who and why?

 ..  no-one has to suck my dick for the prize, but all offers welcome


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 2, 2012)

It needs me...Fuck all the rest...Fuck the police fuck the CIA the Fbi, saney,mrf Me,prince,capt.and fuck the internet lawyer gerjone. going rogue is hard work reel me in nigga....Oh your not bad yourself you Roo raping Aussie..At least it isn't cats like al




On a side note it needs me


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 2, 2012)

Yeah we need someone to bring the lulz. The meltdowns and e-fighting are getting super gay.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 2, 2012)

yeah...we def need more pointless bullshit


i like how heavy starts efights and then is like


"i kid in ag ,brother"


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 2, 2012)

YEp i all most for got you heavy in my rant......


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 2, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yeah...we def need more pointless bullshit
> 
> 
> i like how heavy starts efights and then is like
> ...


 
So you say Ney? Or would you vote for someone KOS?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 2, 2012)

BRB i'm stalking A cat raper right now..


----------



## secdrl (Mar 2, 2012)

I thought CumhandsJackoff already gave himself the job? He's the self-proclaimed "King of AG."


----------



## SupaSwole (Mar 2, 2012)

Let this be decided the old fashion way, the way our grandfathers would have been proud of..... Best tranny pic wins


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 2, 2012)

So far I'm leaning towards Ben. He and KOS have kept shit going in here for a while.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 2, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> So you say Ney? Or would you vote for someone KOS?


 

sure why not....but...the current mods will just pick some ass kisser anyway


whats the point


only me and ben draw views


ben would be a logical source....people find his melts and rants entertaining


----------



## boss (Mar 2, 2012)

Ben or kos. That's all.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 2, 2012)

^^^^^^Fuck this nigga


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 2, 2012)

First we need to know which placebo pushing sponsor keeps the ag mods in gear.  Benj needs quality tren, kos needs to focus on cardio.
P.S. What happened to the ag contest faggot breath?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 2, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> First we need to know which placebo pushing sponsor keeps the ag mods in gear. Benj needs quality tren, kos needs to focus on cardio.
> P.S. What happened to the ag contest faggot breath?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 2, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> First we need to know which placebo pushing sponsor keeps the ag mods in gear. Benj needs quality tren, kos needs to focus on cardio.
> P.S. What happened to the ag contest faggot breath?


 it went as good as i said it would


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 2, 2012)

^^^Big true


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 2, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> What happened to the ag contest faggot breath?


 
good point . . my key sponsor flaked . . it'll still happen . . now I am back on home soil I will round something up 

 . . anywho . .kos or ben as mods, hey? Interesting . . would ppl vote for them?


----------



## rage racing (Mar 2, 2012)

Its "anything goes", why does it need a Mod at all????


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 2, 2012)

Imagine the battles with cj that would follow.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 2, 2012)

rage racing said:


> Its "anything goes", why does it need a Mod at all????


 
negged


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 2, 2012)

Ben or DGG would be good here.


----------



## SupaSwole (Mar 2, 2012)

If its between Benji and KOS well..... Benji did have a pretty cawk.... No homo


----------



## rage racing (Mar 2, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> negged


hater......


----------



## Deity (Mar 2, 2012)

Either Benj, KOS, or DGG. As long as we get the keep theCaptn' though.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 2, 2012)

rage racing said:


> hater......


 enjoy the negs mah knigga


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 2, 2012)

This is the Captns territory, and only his.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 2, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Imagine the battles with *cj *that would follow.



Surely you can't mean me.  I am _always _cordial and civilized.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 2, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Ben or DGG would be good here.


 


dgg is a fuking spam robot that says mah nigga every now and then

illigal immigrant mexican trash


anonymous piece of shit....ben and me stand out in the open and go down swinging...everyone else hides and throws pebbles


you do not throw rocks at a man with a machine gun...goddamn i fuking hate you noobs


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 2, 2012)

I would only accept if the people voted it and cap agreed.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 2, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> dgg is a fuking spam robot that says mah nigga every now and then
> 
> illigal immigrant mexican trash
> 
> ...



Noob? Is that the best you can do? That is why I said Ben and DGG, they at least have a semblance of intelligence.

But I'll just leave you here to Google semblance so you can figure out if you were insulted or not.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 2, 2012)

^^^^ Wait. You meant *C*ool(hand)*J*ames?


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 2, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Surely you can't mean me.  I am _always _cordial and civilized.



Mod CJ vs Mods ben & kos = epic


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 2, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> This is the Captns territory, and only his.



You're just scared  of the Captns' mandatory proctology exam


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 2, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Noob? Is that the best you can do? That is why I said Ben and DGG, they at least have a semblance of intelligence.
> 
> But I'll just leave you here to Google semblance so you can figure out if you were insulted or not.


 


i dont even know who you are



anyone who thinks this dgg guy is note worthy is a moron though


he will post the same 5 gifs 3000 times with a coffe smiley...highly entertaining


see i pissed you off and im not even trying


i was made for this


----------



## Curt James (Mar 2, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> So far I'm leaning towards *Ben*. He and *KOS *have kept shit going in here for a while.



You're an MD refugee, Aries. _Your vote doesn't count._  

 For that matter...


----------



## Curt James (Mar 2, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i was made for this



You were _made _for eating donuts.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 2, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> *Noob? Is that the best you can do?* That is why I said Ben and DGG, they at least have a semblance of intelligence.
> 
> But I'll just leave you here to Google semblance so you can figure out if you were insulted or not.



He's shot his load.

Unless he manages a last ditch "B-b-but where are your pics???"


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 2, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> dgg is a fuking spam robot that says mah nigga every now and then
> 
> illigal immigrant mexican trash
> 
> ...


 
 . . . need a little more than rants, meltdowns and e-fights though . . . what else you got to offer?


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 2, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> You're just scared  of the Captns' mandatory proctology exam


I didn't know that. I'm in!!!!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 2, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i donyt even know who you are
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yes KOS, I'm so pissed off. Pat yourself on the back if you can reach that far.

Have fun, I can see that this brings you joy.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 2, 2012)

Curt James said:


> You were _made _for eating donuts.


 in better shape than you


maybe you should lay off the donuts captain skinny fat


----------



## rage racing (Mar 2, 2012)

I vote for Ben....he has a nice cawk.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 2, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Oh yes KOS, I'm so pissed off. Pat yourself on the back if you can reach that far.
> 
> Have fun, I can see that this brings you joy.


 

you need a hug?



BEN....HUG HIM


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 2, 2012)

What about some of the old timers like DOMS or MinoLee?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 2, 2012)

thecaptn' said:


> . . . Need a little more than rants, meltdowns and e-fights though . . . What else you got to offer?


 

me and ben make constructive threads


we are real

we contribute

we are funny


and we dominate all your minds




and my wife is hot


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 2, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you need a hug?
> 
> 
> 
> BEN....HUG HIM



You need a diet?

BEN...WRITE HIM A DIET!!


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm on it!

Man hugging is muh favz.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 2, 2012)

I can't write diets and give hugs. My hands will be too preoccupied /wink


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 2, 2012)

anabolic5150 said:


> you need a diet?
> 
> Ben...write him a diet!!


 

oh nos not the 50 trillionth fat guy joke from an anonymous poster


you so witty

you win the prize


a big pile of dog shit


congrats


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 2, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> What about some of the old timers like DOMS or MinoLee?



I wonder if that's Mino's rack in Doms avi


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 2, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> oh nos not the 50 trillionth fat guy joke from an anonymous poster
> 
> 
> you so witty
> ...



Oh no, you mad??

KOS, you wouldn't make a good mod here because you just repeat yourself over and over. Ben is original, you are just his side kick.

But I can tell that this is important to you, so yes, Ben and KOS should be mods here.

There, happy KOS?

Now get to the gym.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 2, 2012)

I already worked out today


i am not bens sidekick


he is my boyfriend


get it straight fag


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 2, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I already worked out today
> 
> 
> i am not bens sidekick
> ...




You're the catcher, aren't you??


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 2, 2012)

That's hot!!!!!

KOS is my mentor. He taught me a lot of what I know.

I just naturally melt.


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 2, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> ..  does Anything Goes need another mod? if so, who and why?
> 
> ..  no-one has to suck my dick for the prize, but all offers welcome



I think it needs my input, i am a stand up guy, i contribute in a positive way. I will be here for a long time. Would like to see some slight improvements. But generally the mods here are doing a great job??????...


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 2, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> That's hot!!!!!
> 
> KOS is my mentor. He taught me a lot of what I know.
> 
> I just naturally melt.



Alright Ben, I'll leave you and your mentor here to melt together.

You guys have fun.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 2, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> You're the catcher, aren't you??


 WE TAKE TURNS

 DUH


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 2, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> WE TAKE TURNS
> 
> DUH




My apologies, I'll leave you lovers alone.


----------



## Hench (Mar 2, 2012)

Lots of fags in AG these days, the new mod would need to be a proper lad. 


REDOG could be a good antagonist to the current situation.


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 2, 2012)

AZZA for MOD

Vote now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 2, 2012)

Have you no dignity? lol


----------



## Curt James (Mar 2, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> me and ben make constructive threads
> 
> 
> we are real
> ...



we are _modest?_





KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> oh nos not the 50 trillionth fat guy joke from an anonymous poster



lol So you're asking for what, _verification _again? A pic? 

You're too predictable.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 2, 2012)

Yeah an you are you...i win


mod is your highest achievement in life...you go queer


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 2, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Have you no dignity? lol



if i did a pic of my bunghole, then i would have no dignity, i am seriously thinking about it, make me a mod or i will show my shitter??????.


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 2, 2012)

I'd vote for Chubby if she'd show us her tits


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 2, 2012)

Make a god damn poll!!!1!!


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 2, 2012)

You have to ask the question, it should be mandatory for a mod to be an Elite Member.


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 2, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Make a god damn poll!!!1!!



are you still pit leader at MD, that place sucks now?????????.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 2, 2012)

The pit is a shit hole. All the good posters are gone.


----------



## Rednack (Mar 2, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Yeah an you are you...i win
> 
> 
> mod is your highest achievement in life...you go queer


Resorting to faglames is a sign of weakness gilbert..


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 2, 2012)

Little Wing???

How about the split tail option?


----------



## Curt James (Mar 2, 2012)

Hench said:


> Lots of fags in AG these days, the new mod would need to be a proper lad.
> 
> 
> REDOG could be a good antagonist to the current situation.



If I'm not mistaken, heavyiron is _pro _homosexual. And as Administrator, I suspect his vote would count strongly.

So if this goes by measure of _man love_ then early polls should indicate a tie between Aaron Singerman and PJ Braun. They have Teh Ghey??? on lockdown.

*Iron Empire Radio - IronMagazine Bodybuilding Forums*


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 2, 2012)

The fuck out with your spamming, faggot.

Suck more dick. Now it's Braun and Singerman.


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 2, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> The pit is a shit hole. All the good posters are gone.



i did a meltdown on purpose over there and all the fags jumped on board, called Steve a cocksucker in No Bull and didn't  get banned, they all jumped on my irrational behaviour as i had baited them and they couldn't stop. At least here people can help you out and not bring up something you said 3 years ago?????????.


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 2, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Little Wing???
> 
> How about the split tail option?



she???s cool, i like her??????..


----------



## Curt James (Mar 2, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Make a god damn poll!!!1!!



Too anxious.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 2, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> The pit is a shit hole. All the good posters are gone.



lol

And how long before you'd be calling AG a hole as well?

Vote Benny! Because loyalty is for suckahs!


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 2, 2012)

Serious question. Do we have a female that could mod AG?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 2, 2012)

It could have been h2otapout or CD, but they are MIA. What about LW


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 2, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Little Wing???
> 
> How about the split tail option?



Interesting, but the e-castration kinda worries me


----------



## Rednack (Mar 2, 2012)

I'd vote for LW...


----------



## secdrl (Mar 2, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Ben or* DGG* would be good here.


 
We're looking for an AG's mod, not a starbucks mod.


----------



## boss (Mar 2, 2012)

When do we vote


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 2, 2012)

Curt James said:


> lol
> 
> And how long before you'd be calling AG a hole as well?
> 
> Vote Benny! Because loyalty is for suckahs!



This is much better here, you dont have to many here that flame your pics, No Bull threads being moved, the threads are more entertaining and there are more posters which says loads about the commercial juggernaut of MD, i mean they have a magazine dont the?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 2, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> This is the Captns territory, and only his.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 2, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> dgg is a fuking spam robot that says mah nigga every now and then
> 
> illigal immigrant mexican trash
> 
> ...


 Spam dude I never sell placebo's like you..If you want spam get out of your mamas basement and tell her to cook you some..


----------



## Curt James (Mar 2, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Serious question. Do we have a female that could mod AG?



LW holds her own. And, yes, CD, definitely.

CellarDoor is around, btw.


----------



## independent (Mar 2, 2012)

Im drse. I got this one in the bag.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 2, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Im drse. I got this one in the bag.[/QUOT
> Moe go back to pinning biogen oils


----------



## ecot3c inside (Mar 2, 2012)

i vote for cellardoor, but will she accept the challenge of poking fun at egotistical faggots and keeping all the short bus riders in line?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 2, 2012)

^^^you mean saney or sivlerback samething


----------



## fitter420 (Mar 2, 2012)

My vote would be for benj. He is an off the hook bipolar. His posts are funny as shit. He calls it like he sees it...no BS. 

And he has a nice cawk!.......no homo just sayin.


----------



## fitter420 (Mar 2, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> *i dont even know who you are*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anabolic is a good dude. Repping for Naps had to suck when they were going through their shipping issues. That guy being a rep was on the site everyday trying to appease people as best he could eventhough he was getting bashed left and right. Alot of people would have just stayed off the radar. The guys integrity is A+.


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 2, 2012)

I would vote bigmoe hes post-op


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 2, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Serious question. Do we have a female that could mod AG?



I like the idea of Little Wing!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 2, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I like the idea of Little Wing!



Or CellarDoor.... Both have a great rack as well!


----------



## secdrl (Mar 2, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Or CellarDoor.... Both have a great rack as well!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 2, 2012)

Mods are knobs.......


----------



## fitter420 (Mar 2, 2012)

secdrl said:


>



Wtf  is that?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 2, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i dont even know who you are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
i think you miss the point of being a mod..but not suprised one bit.
So you think getting people pissed is the point.from what i hear you don't even workout.Oh almost forgot..


----------



## secdrl (Mar 2, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> i think you miss the point of being a mod..but not suprised one bit.
> So you think getting people pissed is the point.*from what i hear you don't* *even workout*.Oh almost forgot..


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 2, 2012)

secdrl said:


>


----------



## secdrl (Mar 2, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


>


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 2, 2012)

secdrl said:


>



That kinda scares me...and turns me on at the same time. I think I've got the whiskey level right about where it ought to be


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 2, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> That kinda scares me...and turns me on at the same time. I think I've got the whiskey level right about where it ought to be


----------



## Noheawaiian (Mar 3, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> ..  does Anything Goes need another mod? if so, who and why?
> 
> ..  no-one has to suck my dick for the prize, but all offers welcome



Judging by your performance as a moderator thus far, the bar currently can't be raised too much higher than a retard's attention span.

Judging by the psychological condition of the rest of you "Anything Goers", however, that bar will be nearly impossible to reach.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 3, 2012)

Noheawaiian said:


> Judging by your performance as a moderator thus far, the bar currently can't be raised too much higher than a retard's attention span.
> 
> Judging by the psychological condition of the rest of you "Anything Goers", however, that bar will be nearly impossible to reach.


 
please post some amusing paint-shopped pics!


----------



## Noheawaiian (Mar 3, 2012)

It's not mine, but it's still sickening


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 3, 2012)

Noheawaiian said:


> It's not mine, but it's still sickening



Thanx cunt????????????..you are a weak pathetic faggot and thank god we will never see pics of you as you do not possess the balls?????????..


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 3, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Thanx cunt????????????..you are a weak pathetic faggot and thank god we will never see pics of you as you do not possess the balls?????????..


 
Please review those placebos for us Azza!


----------



## Noheawaiian (Mar 3, 2012)

Azza leaves the MD Pit:



aarons said:


> I am a peddofile and im leaving!!
> 
> AZZA


 





aarons said:


> I'm a molester of children
> 
> AZZA


----------



## Noheawaiian (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 3, 2012)

Noheawaiian said:


>



That is disturbing ... Hideous sunglasses!


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 3, 2012)

If any chick is going to get it, it should be LW.
CD is irrelevant. Sorry.

Nice ti-tays on the both of them.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Mar 3, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> That is disturbing ... Hideous sunglasses!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 3, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> i think you miss the point of being a mod..but not suprised one bit.
> So you think getting people pissed is the point.from what i hear you don't even workout.Oh almost forgot..


 

whatever you boring anonymous wetback



we def do not need more nameless, faceless, picless, nontraining dudes talking shit to people just because they have mod power


----------



## SFW (Mar 3, 2012)

I vote for myself. Fuck you all.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 3, 2012)

SFW said:


> I vote for myself. Fuck you all.


 
Yes, SFW is a worthy contender  . ..  some say he is JT&D


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm voting for myself too.   What better way to keep these thieving kikes in line than by putting a Jew in charge?


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 3, 2012)

Can I win, if I promise free toco-8 samples???


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 3, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Can I win, if I promise free toco-8 samples???


 
You'd have to play nicely with all the other mods, support the board in all it's promotions, and learn to accept that sponsors make this business viable . . still interested?


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 3, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> *You'd have to play nicely with all the other mods*, *support the board in all it's promotions*, and learn to accept that sponsors make this business viable . . still interested?


Yes. Yes. Ehhhhhhh.....
Guess I'm a no-go. I pride myself on being a truth seeker and speaker, and that's what I'm known for, so in essence, I'd be giving up the very thing that got me here in the first place.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Mar 3, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Yes. Yes. Ehhhhhhh.....
> Guess I'm a no-go. I pride myself on being a truth seeker and speaker, and that's what I'm known for, so in essence, I'd be giving up the very thing that got me here in the first place.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 3, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Yes. Yes. Ehhhhhhh.....
> Guess I'm a no-go. I pride myself on being a truth seeker and speaker, and that's what I'm known for, so in essence, I'd be giving up the very thing that got me here in the first place.


 

 . . thats ok, NoHe would suck anyones dick for a promotion . . I like that kinda vulnerability


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 3, 2012)

I suck it for nothing. Does that count?


----------



## independent (Mar 3, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Yes, SFW is a worthy contender  . ..  some say he is JT&D



I agree for 2 reasons.

1.  He is drse.

2. He's the only one here that actually looks like he works out.

GICH!


----------



## SFW (Mar 3, 2012)

I think Rob should give me a probationary period. Ill prove myself worthy.


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 3, 2012)

SFW said:


> I think Rob should give me a probationary period. Ill prove myself worthy.



Put this nigger on,wait he actually works out so he may not qualify.


----------



## independent (Mar 3, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Put this nigger on,wait he actually works out so he may not qualify.



Valid point.  Do you know we dont have one mod that looks like they work out.


----------



## SFW (Mar 3, 2012)

Im confident that Robert will see the light


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 3, 2012)

should not be a grudge holder

dont need another ass gaped cj around


----------



## independent (Mar 3, 2012)

SFW said:


> Im confident that Robert will see the light



I hope so, ag needs some serious house cleaning.


----------



## SFW (Mar 3, 2012)

I promise i will let all by-gones be by-gones. Shit, Robert can take it away any time he deems fit if in any way i abuse or target anyone.

I'll leave it as anything goes, but try to bring some positive structure. We already have every possible sense of evil, why not a more positive side? I'll be Just another free spirit on the board, nothing more or less.


----------



## fitter420 (Mar 3, 2012)

Ive only been around for a short time but I think LW is a lock.

Male=benj     Female=LW


----------



## chucky1 (Mar 3, 2012)

My boy benj or SFW would be my pick


----------



## Noheawaiian (Mar 3, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> . . thats ok, NoHe would suck anyones dick for a promotion . . I like that kinda vulnerability



Just wait till my barbarians (testicles) and I have our reunion after the tript. I'll smash that little cum-target face of yours in with a rusty shovel, and give you a russian mob-style vasectomy with nothing more than a firecracker, a big-rig steering wheel, and some semen-infused liquid nitrogen. 
After your gay pornography...i mean.."life" is stripped from you, ill bury your castrated corpse under the large number of bags of cellulite behind a liposuction clinic after KOS' operation, so you'll be eaten away by dirty sewer rats in a custom waterbed courtesy of mcdonalds/wendys/small houses/etc.


----------



## independent (Mar 3, 2012)

I also think we should allow bannings in the ag from now on. Like all the stupid madman threads cluttering shit up.


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 3, 2012)

Noheawaiian said:


> Just wait till my barbarians (testicles) and I have our reunion after the tript. I'll smash your face with a rusty shovel and give you a russian mob-style vasectomy with nothing more than a firecracker and some semen-infused liquid nitrogen.
> After your life is stripped from you, ill bury your castrated corpse under the many bags of cellulite behind a liposuction clinic after KOS' operation.



Lol


----------



## secdrl (Mar 3, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Valid point.  Do you know we dont have one mod that looks like they work out.




Captn' looks like he does cardio....lots of cardio.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Mar 3, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Captn' looks like he does cardio....lots of cardio.




I'm sure working the corner 24/7 in an aborigine village really gets the heart pumping.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 3, 2012)

What happens if SFW goes on a 
"med-bender" and starts banning people left and right...I'll be the first to go.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 3, 2012)

The problem with making a popular poster a mod is they usually quit posting as much once they turn mods and I've seen this on a bunch of forums over the years.  The admin picks some popular poster, makes him/her a mod then suddenly that person quits posting as much.  

The Captn is perfect example.  Before becoming a mod, he was a popular post whore always in the middle of something, then once he became a mod he doesn't post half as much as he used to.   

The admin on my aviation forum back in January made the most popular poster/thread starter a mod and already this guy's new thread count and posting is easily down 50%.   So the moral of this story is nominate someone you want to post less.


----------



## Rednack (Mar 3, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Yes. Yes. Ehhhhhhh.....
> Guess I'm a no-go. I pride myself on being a truth seeker and speaker, and that's what I'm known for, so in essence, I'd be giving up the very thing that got me here in the first place.


There goes your back bone mate...Seeya


----------



## Tesla (Mar 3, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> So the moral of this story is nominate someone you want to post less.



DGG gets my vote then.


----------



## Hench (Mar 3, 2012)

SFW FTW! Always seemed like the sort of guy who knows a faggot when he sees one. 


AG needs to back to its roots, all these fat cunts e-fighting over who is the least disgusting is getting tiresome.


----------



## banker23 (Mar 3, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yeah...we def need more pointless bullshit
> 
> 
> i like how heavy starts efights and then is like
> ...


 
Dude you like Kane? That guy just screws up other people's matches. I just wanna see someone wipe D.Bryan all over the floor like a dog poop that they accidentally stepped in.

If wrestling was real anyone on the WWE roster would kill that guy.


----------



## XYZ (Mar 3, 2012)

I would be cool with Bigmoe or Withoutrules.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 3, 2012)

banker23 said:


> dude you like kane? That guy just screws up other people's matches. I just wanna see someone wipe d.bryan all over the floor like a dog poop that they accidentally stepped in.
> 
> If wrestling was real anyone on the wwe roster would kill that guy.


 

kane has been one of the most dependable performers for a very long time

no one but the undertaker has been around longer...and he hasnt done a full schedule in years


----------



## banker23 (Mar 3, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> kane has been one of the most dependable performers for a very long time
> 
> no one but the undertaker has been around longer...and he hasnt done a full schedule in years


 
So you rooting for undertaker or hhh in wrestlemania 28?

BTW...is thread jacking allowed in AG?


----------



## Saney (Mar 3, 2012)

SFW should definitely be a mod. He has everything anyone could hope for.

1) One of the best BB'ers on the forums.

2) Extensive knowledge in many fields; Jack of all trades.

3) Divine connections with Heaven and Hell.

4) A very caring, brutally honest, brother of mine.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 3, 2012)

banker23 said:


> so you rooting for undertaker or hhh in wrestlemania 28?
> 
> Btw...is thread jacking allowed in ag?


 this will be the 3rd time vs hhh...its not interesting....undertaker hasnt wrestled in a year....no build up


they should both retire


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 3, 2012)

Curt James said:


> You're an MD refugee, Aries. _Your vote doesn't count._
> 
> For that matter...


Not really. I'm still there. Point taken though.


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 3, 2012)

XYZ said:


> I would be cool with Bigmoe or _*Withoutrules*_.


This guy would be a very good choice as well.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 3, 2012)

If we're judging by whomever we want to post less, my vote is for that babysitter or cunthandjames.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 3, 2012)

SFW for MOD!!!!!!!!!!!






YouTube Video


----------



## independent (Mar 3, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> this will be the 3rd time vs hhh...its not interesting....undertaker hasnt wrestled in a year....no build up
> 
> 
> they should both retire



I not surprised you watch that crap. arent you from virginia?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 3, 2012)

I actually dont watch...it sucks now...but i keep up with whats happening...i have a collection of old wrestling that i watch


----------



## independent (Mar 3, 2012)

XYZ said:


> I would be cool with Bigmoe or Withoutrules.



This is coming from a mod. So fuck all the rest of you cunts.


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 3, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I actually dont watch...it sucks now...*but i keep up with whats happening*...i have a collection of old wrestling that i watch



Lol at you


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 3, 2012)

lol at you guys



must be nice for you to sit back....n0o one knows anything about you...but you pick apart any piece of info you get on a guy who isnt afraid to be open


id smack the shit out of you if i ever got the chance....most of you are pathetic fuking excuses for men

you turn my fuking stomach in knots

disgraceful pieces of shit...goddamn pussies calling yourselves men...i would blow my fuking brains out if looked in the mirror and saw a coward that resembled you motherfukers


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice melt


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 3, 2012)

no melt at all...how could you mice anger me?



just cold hard truth like always


you aint shit


never will be shit


my parents were scum


but daddy didnt raise no punk


the pussification of america continues


thanks a bunch bitches


men are suposed to live by a code....some kind of honor


you guys got little sticks poking lions  while they are safely in a cage




youd piss your pants if you ever had a confrontation



i am both angered and amused that almost 100% of you are less macho than my 4 ft 10 ...100 pound wife


----------



## Rednack (Mar 3, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol at you guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your stomach is in knots because of all the junk you put in it..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 3, 2012)

Rednack said:


> your stomach is in knots because of all the junk you put in it..


 

yo9u know what...you look like complete shit and you are a training noob....but i have a little respect for you cause you put yourself out there like a man....you had to know those pics were going to make you look bad and you did it anyway...puts you head and shoulders above most here in my book


say whatever you want


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## independent (Mar 3, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol at you guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would blow my brains out if I whored out my wife for fucking steroids. You know thats the same as pimping out your lady for crack. Youre a fucking disgrace, Its sad people like you are allowed to breed. Go melt down some more you piece of white trash. No wonder CJ hates you.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 3, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> I would blow my brains out if I whored out my wife for fucking steroids. You know thats the same as pimping out your lady for crack. Youre a fucking disgrace, Its sad people like you are allowed to breed. Go melt down some more you piece of white trash. No wonder CJ hates you.


 


tell us something about yourself.....no no...just stay safe and mysterious cunt....you are a cunt sitting in a computer chair running your dicksucker


probly got cum running down your little punk chin



i love to see you dance anonymous man

my wife enjoyed getting naked


she enjoyed people bragging on her

we have plenty of money...i didnt need the contest...my wife gets obsessive and competitive...she wanted to do it


why you worried bout my woman


tired of beating it to gay porn


get a life mysterious man


you guys dont deserve the effort of hitting keys


----------



## independent (Mar 3, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> tell us something about yourself.....no no...just stay safe and mysterious cunt....you are a cunt sitting in a computer chair running your dicksucker
> 
> 
> probly got cum running down your little punk chin
> ...



Keep melting fat boy. Maybe you should get on your treadmill.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 3, 2012)

thats really the best you got?

you are 45 years old....today you bashed two women you have never met or even spoken to while you do not have a sigle shred of info on site


for all we know you are as shit as redfaggot


just kill yourself bitch made punk


45 years old and bashing women safe behind a computer...and all you got is fat jokes....grow up


----------



## Hench (Mar 3, 2012)

^How many pics of my wifes snatch must a post before you treat her with the respect she deserves?!!


----------



## Rednack (Mar 3, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yo9u know what...you look like complete shit and you are a training noob....but i have a little respect for you cause you put yourself out there like a man....you had to know those pics were going to make you look bad and you did it anyway...puts you head and shoulders above most here in my book
> 
> 
> say whatever you want


All you faggots here are gullible....



But thanks..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 3, 2012)

Rednack said:


> All you faggots here are gullible....
> 
> 
> 
> But thanks..


 well if those were fake pics then you broke your word that you gave freely and you are even worse than i thought


what a piece of shit


----------



## Hench (Mar 3, 2012)

KOS you do realise that Rednack is a troll account and youve been dancing like his severly overweight, heavily diabetic monkey the whole time?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 3, 2012)

he is half troll for sure...he post serious when he speaks to certain people


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 3, 2012)

this board has no shortage of madmann eddie clones that is for sure


----------



## Hench (Mar 3, 2012)

I used to post a lot more, but all the troll accounts pissed me off so I basically stopped. Theyre not hard to spot, I know a number of 'regular posters' that are duplicate/troll accounts, sometime I understand their logic and other times I think they just need to get their dick wet.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Hench said:


> I used to post a lot more, but all the troll accounts pissed me off so I basically stopped. Theyre not hard to spot, I know a number of 'regular posters' that are duplicate/troll accounts, sometime I understand their logic and other times I think they just need to get their dick wet.



I just don't get caught up in the bullshit.


----------



## Hench (Mar 3, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> I just don't get caught up in the bullshit.



Didnt used to be any bullshit...not in the same way anyway.


----------



## Rednack (Mar 3, 2012)

Hench said:


> I used to post a lot more, but all the troll accounts pissed me off so I basically stopped. Theyre not hard to spot, I know a number of 'regular posters' that are duplicate/troll accounts, sometime I understand their logic and other times I think they just need to get their dick wet.


So what do we owe this special occasion then, you bored or did your cat run off..


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 3, 2012)

KOS should learn to take a joke.  I personally like the guy, I just like talking shit once in a while.  Your reactions are what keep me coming back.


----------



## Rednack (Mar 3, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> KOS should learn to take a joke.  I personally like the guy, I just like talking shit once in a while.  Your reactions are what keep me coming back.


Don't blow too much smoke up his ass, you'd come trotting for any cawk with a heartbeat and i bet it's safe to safe you'd take one deep without a pulse, im sure of it..





It aint my fault your favorite pass time is head butting a brick wall..


----------



## Rednack (Mar 3, 2012)

If everybodies gonna bow down like a bunch of bitches, may as well give me the MOD spot..I'm not biased, i hate every fucking body..


----------



## independent (Mar 3, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> thats really the best you got?
> 
> you are 45 years old....today you bashed two women you have never met or even spoken to while you do not have a sigle shred of info on site
> 
> ...



Im not 45 you stupid cunt. What I am is more successful, better looking, have a better body, more money, ect. 

Wait that cant be true, I havent posted a video of me jerking my small dick over my wifes face. Oops my bad.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 3, 2012)

words on a screen dont mean shit


you are nothing


woman basher


----------



## Rednack (Mar 3, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Im not 45 you stupid cunt. What I am is more successful, better looking, have a better body, more money, ect.
> 
> Wait that cant be true, I havent posted a video of me jerking my small dick over my wifes face. Oops my bad.


she likes poking candy canes up her anus...cause ole toothpick dick (kos) cant get her off..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 3, 2012)

you guys please explain how you are better than the universally hated madmann eddie?


you are all pitiful clones of a guy that sucks


----------



## independent (Mar 3, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> words on a screen dont mean shit



either is your diet.


----------



## Rednack (Mar 3, 2012)

hims had a tore up tummy, leave him alone..


----------



## withoutrulers (Mar 3, 2012)

Part of me thinks appointing another mod to AG is a bad idea, and the other part says divisions of power are always welcome. SFW or Bigmoe would both be excellent choices. Someone not prone to irrational,emotional outbursts and ultra gay, unfunny E-fighting would be the only suitable vessel for such tremendous power.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 3, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> either is your diet.


 

lets see


big moe.....bashes women
makes repetitive smarmy fat jokes
is boring
contributes nothing
never talks training
bashes everyone he gets the chance to
anonymous
hollow
invisible


sounds just like the hated troll madmann


hell redfaggot aparently even post fake pics...just like eddie


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 3, 2012)

Rednack said:


> Don't blow too much smoke up his ass, you'd come trotting for any cawk with a heartbeat and i bet it's safe to safe you'd take one deep without a pulse, im sure of it..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have no idea what you just said.  How chino'esque of you.


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 3, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> Part of me thinks appointing another mod to AG is a bad idea, and the other part says divisions of power are always welcome. SFW or Bigmoe would both be excellent choices. Someone not prone to irrational,emotional outbursts and ultra gay, unfunny E-fighting would be the only suitable vessel for such tremendous power.



Mod material^^^^


----------



## independent (Mar 3, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lets see
> 
> 
> big moe.....bashes women
> ...



I think youre a parrot.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 3, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> I think youre a parrot.


 

where is your original material



95% of what you said to me was fat jokes


the other things were wife bashing shit that 5 other people have already said


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 3, 2012)

secdrl said:


>



if we add a mod to ag it will be like the saying too many chiefs and not enough indians. it's fine like it is.

and that guy has the ugliest tits i have ever seen.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 3, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> whatever you boring anonymous wetback
> 
> 
> 
> we def do not need more nameless, faceless, picless, nontraining dudes talking shit to people just because they have mod power


 
You don't know what real power is....


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 3, 2012)

SFW said:


> I promise i will let all by-gones be by-gones. Shit, Robert can take it away any time he deems fit if in any way i abuse or target anyone.
> 
> I'll leave it as anything goes, but try to bring some positive structure. We already have every possible sense of evil, why not a more positive side? I'll be Just another free spirit on the board, nothing more or less.








You must be high


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Mar 3, 2012)

DGG's posts are incredibly informative, well constructed and well though out. He would make a good mod.


----------



## Rednack (Mar 3, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> I have no idea what you just said.  How chino'esque of you.


You'll have to excuse me, i'm alittle short on Retard..bare with me thou, im sure i'll catch on before too long..


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 3, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> Part of me thinks appointing another mod to AG is a bad idea, and the other part says divisions of power are always welcome. SFW or Bigmoe would both be excellent choices. Someone not prone to irrational,emotional outbursts and ultra gay, unfunny E-fighting would be the only suitable vessel for such tremendous power.


This ^^^


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 3, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Ben or* DGG would be good here*.



WTF are you smoking? DGG? is he even considered a person?


----------



## Rednack (Mar 3, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> WTF are you smoking? DGG? is he even considered a person?


It'd be like a retard leading a bunch of retards nowhere..


----------



## Tesla (Mar 3, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> DGG's posts are incredibly informative, well constructed and well though out. He would make a good mod.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 3, 2012)

Tesla said:


>


----------



## Curt James (Mar 3, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> Part of me thinks appointing another mod to AG is a bad idea, and the other part says divisions of power are always welcome. SFW or Bigmoe would both be excellent choices. Someone not prone to irrational,emotional outbursts and ultra gay, unfunny E-fighting would be the only suitable vessel for such tremendous power.



Don't know about anyone else, but that ^^^^ sounded like one hell of an acceptance speech.  

withoutrulers would make a great mod.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 3, 2012)

KOS, otoh, makes a great parrot.


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 3, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Don't know about anyone else, but that ^^^^ sounded like one hell of an acceptance speech.
> 
> withoutrulers would make a great mod.


I agree.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 3, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Don't know about anyone else, but that ^^^^ sounded like one hell of an acceptance speech.
> 
> withoutrulers would make a great mod.


 he's a sockpuppet...


----------



## Curt James (Mar 3, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> words on a screen dont mean shit



_In your case?_


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 3, 2012)

...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 3, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> ...


 the company line sock-puppet


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 3, 2012)

spam bot^^^


----------



## withoutrulers (Mar 3, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> he's a sockpuppet...


With creepy eyes that seem to stare at you no matter where you stand in the room.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 3, 2012)

if i were a mod i'd use my power to have the drse track down eddie, wrap him very tightly in saran wrap - all 
except his head, then shove his head in an elephant's butt and hold him there till he expired. then we'd all 
hold hands and sing kumbaya while watching anal porn. 

so yea, bad idea.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 3, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> With creepy eyes that seem to stare at you no matter where you stand in the room.


 
^^^ this is true just like a *Velociraptor just by looking at him you know he's working things out in his head.*
*On a side note have you ever notice that when some people are eating they seem to know everything that going on around them even though they seem to be doing other things and it seem like they are engaged in other things*


----------



## secdrl (Mar 3, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> ^^^ this is true just like a *Velociraptor just by looking at him you know he's working things out in his head.*
> *On a side note have you ever notice that when some people are eating they seem to know everything that going on around them even though they seem to be doing other things and it seem like they are engaged in other things*


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 3, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> ^^^ this is true just like a *Velociraptor just by looking at him you know he's working things out in his head.*
> *On a side note have you ever notice that when some people are eating they seem to know everything that going on around them even though they seem to be doing other things and it seem like they are engaged in other things*


Not one single original thought. Sorry, dude, you're not a leader.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 3, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> Not one single original thought. Sorry, dude, you're not a leader.


 

If u say so sock puppet


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 3, 2012)

secdrl said:


>


 poat the Gif GDI


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 3, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> If u say so sock puppet


Sorry, ese'. The truth hurts.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 3, 2012)

Far from it mah sock-puppet friend^^^But after all this is the internet


----------



## independent (Mar 3, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> Not one single original thought. Sorry, dude, you're not a leader.



Either are you. You wont post a pic that kos can jerkoff to.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Mar 3, 2012)

A mod for "anything goes", contradiction...?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Mar 3, 2012)

ShreddedOatz said:


> A mod for "anything goes", contradiction...?



Finally, someone gets it


----------



## independent (Mar 3, 2012)

ShreddedOatz said:


> A mod for "anything goes", contradiction...?



Its like saying "Nohe the rep".


----------



## Noheawaiian (Mar 3, 2012)

Or like Bighoe "the straight guy"


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Mar 3, 2012)

Albino lifeguard...Wait what?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## Zaphod (Mar 4, 2012)

I'd be the worst and best mod ever.  Worst because I'd abuse the power, best because I'd abuse the power.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm going to make my cock a mod of Anything Goes.

 You can call him Geoff


----------



## SFW (Mar 4, 2012)

The only reason im not mod is because one particular buddy of robs who slithers in and out of his ear. Pussy. Id smite him with my backhand pimp swing. Get your weight up, ya hiv positive unchosen queers.


----------



## SFW (Mar 4, 2012)

sorry, that was before my coffee. Im alright now


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 4, 2012)

SFW said:


> The only reason im not mod is because one particular buddy of robs who slithers in and out of his ear. Pussy. Id smite him with my backhand pimp swing. Get your weight up, ya hiv positive unchosen queers.



He of French-Jew origins?


----------



## SFW (Mar 4, 2012)

No no, frenchy is good peeps.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 4, 2012)

SFW said:


> No no, frenchy is good peeps.


 
Ahh, I see the twist. Fuck that Jew


----------



## SupaSwole (Mar 4, 2012)

Rednack said:


> If everybodies gonna bow down like a bunch of bitches, may as well give me the MOD spot..I'm not biased, i hate every fucking body..



But your a fat fuck old man with a horrible grey ass beard... Thanks but no thanks grandpa


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 4, 2012)

SFW said:


> The only reason im not mod is because one particular buddy of robs who slithers in and out of his ear. Pussy. Id smite him with my backhand pimp swing. Get your weight up, ya hiv positive unchosen queers.


LOL at him having anyone's ear.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 4, 2012)

What's the verdict, kniggs.......???


*SFW For Mod!!!!*


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 4, 2012)

Lolz at all the cockjockying for a ridiculous non existent mod spot.


----------



## Rednack (Mar 4, 2012)

looks like you're leading the pack tubby...


----------



## Hench (Mar 4, 2012)

Tesla said:


> *SFW For Mod!!!!*


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 4, 2012)

Noheawaiian said:


> Finally, someone gets it



your a SWAMP DONKEY!!!!


----------



## Noheawaiian (Mar 4, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> your a SWAMP DONKEY!!!!



If only you knew how sad you are


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 4, 2012)

That pics old now, its been doing the rounds of the forums for months, get something new Swamp Donkey


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 4, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> That pics old now, its been doing the rounds of the forums for months, get something new Swamp Donkey


Are you even more sexy now?


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 4, 2012)

i got new pants


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm sold...


----------



## Saney (Mar 4, 2012)

Noheawaiian said:


> If only you knew how sad you are



Who the fuck is that un-jacked ugly pig fucker?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 4, 2012)

that pic is supposed to only be a month old


----------



## Saney (Mar 4, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> that pic is supposed to only be a month old



I want to see you in a thong. 

pics or gtfo


----------



## Noheawaiian (Mar 4, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> i got new pants



If those are pants, then i'd hate to see the dental floss you'd call shorts...


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hey why is everyone hating on me? Oh thats right all you cowards wont post pics…….except KOS and Curt, Silverback is now BareBack, i thought we were close, no more rep for you…….


----------



## unclem (Mar 4, 2012)

we got good mods now, no more needed. but if you do have one MDR would be my pick..............


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 4, 2012)

SFW said:


> sorry, that was before my coffee. Im alright now


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 4, 2012)

Rednack said:


> looks like you're leading the pack tubby...



I am the alpha pack leader, don't forget it pup.  BTW will you be modeling any new clothes for us soon?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 4, 2012)

^^^^


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 5, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> ^^^^


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 5, 2012)

KOS is fat and stupid
Benny don't like the place enough to even be an elite member
fuck em both


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 5, 2012)

I say fuck a new AG mod.  All we need is better troll patrol around here.  

Bring back the 50 minimum posts to get into the AG.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 5, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> KOS is fat and stupid
> Benny don't like the place enough to even be an elite member
> fuck em both


 
yeah, we probably need a counter-balance against their hatred for this forum, management and all it's members


----------



## SupaSwole (Mar 5, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> I am the alpha pack leader, don't forget it pup.  BTW will you be modeling any new clothes for us soon?



He's gonna post new pics as soon as his reebok t shirt from 1984 gets clean


----------



## ebn2002 (Mar 5, 2012)

Tesla said:


> *SFW For Mod!!!!*



At least this dude can spell and put together a coherent sentence so he gets my vote.  And he actually works out.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 5, 2012)

only people with avatars hotter than theCaptn's should be considered. at least the would briefly distract you homos from the fighting.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 5, 2012)

*sfw for mod!!!*


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 5, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> only people with avatars hotter than theCaptn's should be considered. at least the would briefly distract you homos from the fighting.


 
Time for you to throw up a lingerie work out avi, I'd volunteer to be your modspot campaign manager, of course you'd have to pm me all the pics for approval first


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 5, 2012)

there used to be a member here that would post an new avatar every few days wearing less n less n less.


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 5, 2012)

Now there's somebody's posts to keep an eye on.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## Rednack (Mar 5, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> I am the alpha pack leader, don't forget it pup.  BTW will you be modeling any new clothes for us soon?


I think the next time i decide to pose here in anything goes i'll be sporting a thigh-high dress...


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 5, 2012)

Rednack said:


> I think the next time i decide to pose here in anything goes i'll be sporting a thigh-high dress...



Heels make the calfs look great


----------

